# (Latina's Are Beautiful) Latin Princess



## jokerzkorner (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;BJhIP4GNN1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJhIP4GNN1Y[/video]


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 11, 2011)

What the fuck is the point of this? You need to beat-off that bad, huh?


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mupphet.Man said:


> What the fuck is the point of this? You need to beat-off that bad, huh?


Stop being a fucking troll. I'm convinced that your stupid ass needs to go on ignore. Peace ^_^


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol, hey go ahead and ignore me. I don't give a damn. Fucking post stalker. I feel pretty important you had to do that. LMFAO.


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry but this shit has nothing to do with mary-jane. Excuse my rudeness I guess, but this is a marijuana forum, and his music sucks.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jul 16, 2011)

i LoL after reading this!


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 16, 2011)

Pay no attention because trolls get no respect or love 'round here and yeah I stalked this piece of shit. He came on to my thread talking shit with only 17 posts under his belt. I just wanted to make sure that it's not just something I said to offend this troll and I didn't... lucky that he don't live near by because I would have really stalked his ass for being an "Ass" ^_^


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 16, 2011)

So it's posts under my belt that matters huh? Lol, once again this is a marijuana forum... Pass judgment because of my posts, I don't give a damn. You need to get a life man, and maybe some better equipment, oh, and read this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/187882323X/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=5292796277&ref=pd_sl_92816m78i0_e

Then you will know I'm not just being an ass... Just don't like it when someone tries to give someone advice and they blow it off like they know more.


----------



## Steve French (Jul 16, 2011)

Mupphet.Man said:


> So it's posts under my belt that matters huh? Lol, once again this is a marijuana forum... Pass judgment because of my posts, I don't give a damn. You need to get a life man, and maybe some better equipment, oh, and read this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/187882323X/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=5292796277&ref=pd_sl_92816m78i0_e
> 
> Then you will know I'm not just being an ass... Just don't like it when someone tries to give someone advice and they blow it off like they know more.


 The problem was not with the accuracy of your advice. The problem was in the unnecessary assholish delivery.


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahaha, I am not like so many other people on this forum in that I don't normally try to be an asshole to someone with a question, I hate people like that here. The problem was someone tried giving him advice and he played it like he really knew what the hell he was talking about, that, imo, is just as bad. I have nothing to prove to anyone here. If you stalk the rest of my posts then you will see I stick up for noobs who get ripped apart by idiots who think they know everything. You'd see, my advice is usually the best I have to offer, I don't know everything, but I share what I do know. It doesn't come all from a book, or reading this forum either, but both and most importantly my own experience growing the plant. I'm sorry dude if I jumped the gun on you there, I just don't like cocky people from either side of the fence, especially from a self-described noob.


----------



## rzza (Jul 16, 2011)

Mupphet.Man said:


> Lol, hey go ahead and ignore me. I don't give a damn. Fucking post stalker. I feel pretty important you had to do that. LMFAO.


your lyfao for nothing .....pay attention, this is the music subforum...SMH


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 17, 2011)

rzza said:


> your lyfao for nothing .....pay attention, this is the music subforum...SMH


That notwithstanding, his music still sucks, and that's my dickhead opinion. If he, or anyone else isn't open for criticism, maybe he(they?) shouldn't post it here.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 17, 2011)

This is a _music_ section within a weed forum. There will be posts about music.

Certain kinds of music are good to one person, and not to another. That's why it's a good thing there are many genres of music to choose from. There's something for everyone.

Telling someone that their style of music sucks is no different than attacking someone because of their color or religion.



Mupphet.Man said:


> Sorry but this shit has nothing to do with mary-jane. Excuse my rudeness I guess, but this is a marijuana forum, and his music sucks.


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 17, 2011)

Gary Busey said:


> This is a _music_ section within a weed forum. There will be posts about music.
> 
> Certain kinds of music are good to one person, and not to another. That's why it's a good thing there are many genres of music to choose from. There's something for everyone.
> 
> Telling someone that their style of music sucks is no different than attacking someone because of their color or religion.


Yes, I agree with you. In as far as there are different genres, etc, but, also, artists need to be able to accept criticism. So don't marijuana cultivators.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

Give us a kiss, mijo!


----------



## jokerzkorner (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;0V64X75EDz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V64X75EDz0[/video]
thats nuff said to the haters

Anywais dawg if you are that passionate about hating on ma track on the net then i think its about time for you to find something betta to do with you life.
I have to say its pretty funny how your given me soo much attention, if anything all you've done is get me more views by blowing up this thread. I appreciate and accept every comment but at the end of the day nothing anyone says is ever gonna affect my music i do this because i love it. Xeno420 thanks for everything but ill be ight haters are going to hate it just is how it is. To end this on a betta note heres a track about whats really important Ms mary jane 

[video=youtube;68mhg21_89U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68mhg21_89U[/video]


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 17, 2011)

jokerzkorner said:


> [video=youtube;0V64X75EDz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V64X75EDz0[/video]
> thats nuff said to the haters
> 
> Anywais dawg if you are that passionate about hating on ma track on the net then i think its about time for you to find something betta to do with you life.
> ...


Hey, you're welcome.


----------



## Mupphet.Man (Jul 17, 2011)

By the way, I appreciate your passion.


----------

